

An accessible (WAI-ARIA), themable dropdown widget - grhmc
https://github.com/forumone/jquery.selectability.js

======
grhmc
Demo site:
[https://forumone.github.io/jquery.selectability.js/](https://forumone.github.io/jquery.selectability.js/)

